# Game Music Composer - Oliver Moya Bueno



## Oliver_MB (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi,
My name is Oliver. I'm a graduate clarinetist and sound technician and I'm currently dedicated to musical composition and sound design for video games. 
My style is influenced mainly by the music of John Williams and Nobuo Uematsu.

I have been making music for video games since 2005 [Portfolio]. Currently, in addition to working on various orders and other projects of my own, I work closely with my friends at Tale Studios in their video game Breaking Fast.

Visit my http://olivermoyabueno.com/ (website)!


----------



## MoteMusic (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi Oliver. I'm sorry to post so longer after the original post, but I would strongly advise that you have your website checked for spelling and grammar. You're not doing your work credit otherwise!


----------

